# Honoring Dads ~ Happy Fathers Day weekend to all the men out there...



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

You're my Hero ..........................."Through The Eyes Of My Father" 

In the Living Years .......................Butterfly Kisses 

 Arms Wide Open ..........................Daddy's hands 

That's my Job..............................Dance with my father again


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you SA.

This one i my favourite:

Butterfly Kisses (w/ lyrics) by Bob Carlisle - YouTube

Although I am not a dad, I know I've been a father figure to so many it makes me feel like one!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Caribbean Man said:


> Although I am not a dad, I know I've been a father figure to so many it makes me feel like one!


 Yes... you are Caribbean Man  ... I've always caught your "mentoring" posts to many a young person... I know you are not a teacher ..but I know you do your best to bring this about just the same...


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Tough.. my ex seems to always make sure my kids can't/don't call me on father's day.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I was waiting to see who would post something like this. In the back of my mind I figured it would be you. Damn I'm good! And thanks BTW.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> I was waiting to see who would post something like this. In the back of my mind I figured it would be you. Damn I'm good! And thanks BTW.


There is nothing more beautiful than a Caring giving Loving Father...who is there for his children..... that Protector / Provider / Friend / Encourager / #1 Fan / Example .....

I think the very highest of such men... I broke down & bought my husband a real card this year, he will be shocked (he's at work right now)... I probably haven't done that in 10 yrs... had to write some extra mush inside of course.. 

Woke up to find a hand written note hanging on the Fridge for him....saying " Merry Father's Day  - you're an awesome dad and you work alot harder than you need too"... 

Not sure yet which kid penned that one. 

Probably a lot of truth to this >>.





> *Anubis said*: Tough.. my ex seems to always make sure my kids can't/don't call me on father's day.


I think that is awful... hopefully your children will come to realize that sort of "manipulation" someday ...from their Mother's hand. 

No matter what went down between the 2 of you, she needs to separate it and encourage this relationship... shame on her!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Not sure yet which kid penned that one.
> 
> Probably a lot of truth to this >>.


I think there might be some truth in this^^^.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Anubis said:


> Tough.. my ex seems to always make sure my kids can't/don't call me on father's day.


I'm sorry, Anubis!


But they still LOVE you, and you're still THEIR DAD!


...she can't take THAT away from you! When they're older, she can't interfere. 

Hang in there!

.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

I will add.. a special Father's day to those Fathers trapped in a sexless/unbalanced marriage yet still give their all to their wife and family!

You all are Saints! Have a great day. You earned it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trying2figureitout said:


> I will add.. *a special Father's day to those Fathers trapped in a sexless/unbalanced marriage yet still give their all to their wife and family!*
> 
> *You all are Saints!* Have a great day. You earned it.


I so agree...these men deserve a special halo in this life....Honestly I don't know HOW they do it...and remain "SANE". The sacrifices they have made for their children....some will never know. 

If they can put their children before their own personal happiness & fulfillment...well there is a special place in heaven for them. Just hope their wives gets a clue just how blessed they really have been ...a shame this doesn't seem to happen often enough on here.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I am not in a sexless marriage, so I am no saint. And, not sure how deserving I am of any Father's Day wishes. For lots of reasons, this is normally not a day I like to think about too much. I am pretty sure I am not deserving (voices in my head would say) of it. Oh well, my son will be playing in his championship (B-division) flag football game today. What else could a dad ask for?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

drerio said:


> I am not in a sexless marriage, so I am no saint. And, not sure how deserving I am of any Father's Day wishes. For lots of reasons, this is normally not a day I like to think about too much. I am pretty sure I am not deserving (voices in my head would say) of it. Oh well, my son will be playing in his championship (B-division) flag football game today. What else could a dad ask for?


PEACE, you could ask for peace, drerio....you deserve it!

A dad doesn't have to be PERFECT!

He doesn't even have to TRY to be perfect!

He just has to CARE enough to do his best most of the time. It's all ANYONE can do. Perfection is a ridiculous standard. Caring and effort, true effort, are ALL that are required!

Have a peace-filled, happy, joyous FATHER'S DAY with your sons... who think you're a GREAT DAD! [bury the past...it's unchangeable...]

.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> PEACE, you could ask for peace, drerio....you deserve it!
> 
> A dad doesn't have to be PERFECT!
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

*hugs* from me and your for-real big sister, J!

.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Simply!!! I really needed to see some positive energy today.
Slowly your spot on.....Peace...that's all I want.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

drerio said:


> I am not in a sexless marriage, so I am no saint. And, not sure how deserving I am of any Father's Day wishes. For lots of reasons, this is normally not a day I like to think about too much. I am pretty sure I am not deserving (voices in my head would say) of it. Oh well, my son will be playing in his championship (B-division) flag football game today. What else could a dad ask for?


Oh those voices in your head... You gotta stop!! You are a Father who has stayed , beat the odds even... with an Autism diagnosis ...yet there you are...and for your other son...every game Dad is there in the bleachers cheering him on ...

It seems all week, every time I get into the car to go somewhere.... "The Living Years" comes on the radio.. ..gets me every time - stirring words, how true for so many .....



You don't have all this going on in your relationship...so count it a Blessing...they are still Young, Dad is there... Enjoy your day Drerio!



My Father is coming to visit in a few hours...... Haven't seen him for probably 6 months... crazy thing is...they only live about 10 miles from our house...(half the year they vacation in the south though)... We have an odd relationship ...... I respect my Dad, I love my Dad...I've always felt he was a GOOD man...BUT we've never been really close --like some families seem described ........ When we do get together, we laugh a lot though...we always have FUN & learn a thing or 2. 

So this is good. Despite us not seeing each other much....It's funny..... I've been told by my step Mother and My Mother so many times over the years...."You are just like your Father".....He was very commonsensical / logical / a prepared enthusiast ....my Mother , on the other hand....she was the type that would live by the seat of her pants....which drove HIM and ME (frankly) a little NUTS!!

Living with him & my step mother, as much as I didn't care for it at the time... I learned the value of discipline/ consequences...the value of a $1 and hard work...so I do thank my Father for this...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you SGW and SA... I will enjoy the day. My lovely wife made me a wonderful breakfast this morning


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

drerio said:


> I am not in a sexless marriage, so I am no saint. And, not sure how deserving I am of any Father's Day wishes. For lots of reasons, this is normally not a day I like to think about too much. I am pretty sure I am not deserving (voices in my head would say) of it. Oh well, my son will be playing in his championship (B-division) flag football game today. What else could a dad ask for?


Being there and sharing time with your kids is what it is about. You are certainly doing this well so don't worry about being deserving. You are! Hope you have a good game.


----------

